# Things we want to go away in 2014



## Davey Jones (Dec 31, 2013)

1.selfie

2.Barack Obama

3.Talk shows

Got any more?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 31, 2013)

We mitigated 1. when our equivalent of 2. went away.  He was posting most of them!

Don't care about talk shows, I only watch ones I can get an argument on a forum about really, the girly and  'Morning wherever' ones never register on my radar.

I'd like 

1. squirmworthy squealy talent shows and 

2. daaaayyyys  loooooong sportscasts like golf and cricket to vanish and make room for something entertaining though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2013)

4. Reality Shows

5. Pharmaceutical Drug Commercials on TV

6. Lawyer commercials on TV

7. The Kardashians

8. Political phone calls (polls)

9. "SMART" everythings, phones, TVs, electric meters, etc. 

10. CFL lightbulbs


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 31, 2013)

11.  TV programs that run over time and muck up my PVR.


----------



## jpickney (Jan 1, 2014)

How about this ridiculous "knockout game". Just seen a few scenes on news last night. Goodbye in 2014.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

mg:  _*Yes make the Kardashians disappear please*_

_*are they famous for apart from being the most money hungry people i have ever seen, and as for that Kanye Yikes*_


----------



## Michael. (Jan 1, 2014)

*Overused words.* (small selection)


"selfie" 

"twerk" 

"project" 

"so"

"Passion" 

"Citation"

"Look"

"Robust"

"Delivery"

"Shall we do lunch?"

"Absolutely Yes"

"Anyway"

"Geek"

"Whats new"

"At this moment in time"

"If you say so"


----------



## Michael. (Jan 1, 2014)

That man in the big White house.

Photographers can be so cruel.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll cover all bases: Stupid People! And I haven't a clue why the Kardishians are famous. I always thought they were a race of Aliens on Star Trek.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 1, 2014)

!.  The phrase "Let's be clear."

2. Obama, who started the phrase.

3. Obummercare

4. Miley Cyrus

5.  The Kardashians..what Jilly said!

6.  The obsessive behavior over cell phones.

7.  Cancer

8.  What TWH said!  More positive threads...I'm gonna try hard!

Not necessarily in that order!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 1, 2014)

Man I wouldn't want Michelle mad at me. If looks could kill!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

TWHRider said:


> Forum threads that are downers---------------------------



Ditto!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Ditto!



...and double ditto!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

Not being very original here, but I agree with Shipper on "at the end of the day," and even more,, those that seem unable to communicate w/o the term "like!"  I've been bitchin' about that one for years.

Bi-polar Disease
Alzheimers
Cancer....can't list everything here, but those 3 head my list
Kim Jong and all his true supporters
Poverty/hunger as known in 3rd world countries, and everywhere for that matter
Negative opinions on a few human rights issues, too controversial to mention, & realizing we are all entitled our opinion.
Outdated laws on child and domestic abuse
Spiders and Palmetto bugs (lol)
RAP music
Scammers
Anything that even resembles a Kardashian
Miley Cyrus
Negativism 
Narcissism
Harshly intolerable winters for those who suffer through them


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> mg:  _*Yes make the Kardashians disappear please*_
> 
> _*are they famous for apart from being the most money hungry people i have ever seen, and as for that Kanye Yikes*_



You nailed it, Jilly!  Wish I know who the heck it is watching their show & keeping them in the spotlight ad nauseum!  No one seems to be willing to 'fess up to it and I don't blame 'em.  I'd be ashamed too....JMO!!!


----------



## Michael. (Jan 1, 2014)

*Things we want to go away in 2014*

'SENIORS'

  

.
​


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 1, 2014)

"Let me be very clear" is another one.


----------



## nan (Jan 1, 2014)

Televised football shows
Repeats of reapeats of tv shows,and fireworks,we have them in our area just about every weekend even though they are illegal here,our poor dog is almost a mental case from being scared out of her wits,even though she is kept inside,
I think fireworks should be banned and laser light displays used instead.
Hoons on the roads.
Cancer  like Ozarkgirl said.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 1, 2014)

Anything "AMAZING"!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Wish I know who the heck it is watching their show & keeping them in the spotlight ad nauseum!  No one seems to be willing to 'fess up to it and I don't blame 'em.  I'd be ashamed too....JMO!!!



The same people that watch HoneyBooBoo, Teen Moms, Toddlers and Tiaras, Jersey Shore, and all those other trashy wasted shows.  The only Kardashian I knew was Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> "Let me be very clear" is another one.



OG beat ya to it, Davey!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

nan said:


> Televised football shows
> Repeats of reapeats of tv shows,and fireworks,we have them in our area just about every weekend even though they are illegal here,our poor dog is almost a mental case from being scared out of her wits,even though she is kept inside,
> 
> *I think fireworks should be banned and laser light displays used instead.*



Nan, I have a grief stricken older friend whose dog ran away July 4th...5 yrs old.  With no children or spouse, the dog was her life. They were in the back yard mid-afternoon for quick bathroom business and someone set them off.  Her Spaniel bolted and hasn't been seen since, even with a $500 reward.  It's one thing using them at an appropriate time, you can prepare for that and have them inside, tho it terrifies every one of them I've ever known.  I wish people would understand how alarming they can be and show more consideration!  (Happy ending tho, her sister gave her a rescue pup for Xmas.  I cried happy tears when she told me.  And she's over the moon.)

Have to ask, what is a hoon?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2014)

What do I want to go away. Well, I just watched 4 ladies, at the Rose Bowl, murder the National Anthem. There is no way in hell that anyone in the stadium could sing with them. Please, sing the Anthem the way it is meant to be sung,not your own personal ridiculous version.

Ok, I feel better now.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 1, 2014)

AT THE END OF THE DAY! :thumbsupon'T care: Just ignore anything you don't like!  No worries Then:lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The same people that watch HoneyBooBoo, Teen Moms, Toddlers and Tiaras, Jersey Shore, and all those other trashy wasted shows.  The only Kardashian I knew was Bruce Jenner.



Bruce was my hero at one time, decades ago, but what a major wuss he was for putting up with that trash & domineering for so many years. I totally lost respect.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> What do I want to go away. Well, I just watched 4 ladies, at the Rose Bowl, murder the National Anthem. There is no way in hell that anyone in the stadium could sing with them. Please, sing the Anthem the way it is meant to be sung,not your own personal ridiculous version.
> 
> Ok, I feel better now.



Who was singing, Pappy, anyone we may know?  I remember Rosanne Barr singing it and she should have been jailed for her disrespectful rendition and would have been in many countries!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Anything "AMAZING"!



Can we add "awesome" to that?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The same people that watch HoneyBooBoo, Teen Moms, Toddlers and Tiaras, Jersey Shore, and all those other trashy wasted shows.  The only Kardashian I knew was Bruce Jenner.



I feel sick i woke this morning to Kim Kardashian & Kanye reading Love letters to each other WTF who gives a sh*t


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> I feel sick i woke this morning to Kim Kardashian & Kanye reading Love letters to each other WTF who gives a sh*t



Dear God, I have more interest in watching grass grow!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

The Brisbane International Tennis tournament is on right now:

 .... so I add grunting (& screaming) players to the list.  

PS:  40C (104F) predicted here for Saturday.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_*I'll 2nd the grunt, no need for it.*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

> Things We Want To Go Away in 2014



The rash that I seem to have picked up after that weekend with Edna ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Who was singing, Pappy, anyone we may know?  I remember Rosanne Barr singing it and she should have been jailed for her disrespectful rendition and would have been in many countries!




It it was a group called 20 feet. I have no idea who they are or if they are popular or not. I'm old school and believe our anthem should be sung with respect.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> I feel sick i woke this morning to Kim Kardashian & Kanye reading Love letters to each other WTF who gives a sh*t



Well, I woke up to a puking dog..much more enjoyable than your morning, Jilly>>


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_I hope your dog is ok now OG_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2014)

How is Ohno doing Ozarkgal...doesn't sound good.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*I'll 2nd the grunt, no need for it.*_




I DON'T MIND THAT, ESPECIALLY DURING SEX, I KNOW THEN SHE'S STILL AWAKE.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 1, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Can we add "awesome" to that?



Oh, considered it added!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

GDAD said:


> I DON'T MIND THAT, ESPECIALLY DURING SEX, I KNOW THEN SHE'S STILL AWAKE.:rofl::rofl::rofl:



:lofl:  _You're a bad boy GDAD_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks SB and Jilly...it's a wait and see thing..hopefully Ohno will recover in the next few days on his own, and no vet trip will be necessary.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 2, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> :lofl:  _You're a bad boy GDAD_







:iagree:_I KNOW_


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The rash that I seem to have picked up after that weekend with Edna ...



Would penicillin help, Phil?


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

Pappy said:


> It it was a group called 20 feet. I have no idea who they are or if they are popular or not. I'm old school and believe our anthem should be sung with respect.



I've never heard of them either and sounds like that's a good thing!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

I would also like to add to the list....every single new TV program I've seen advertised.  They are beating this damned southern redneck concept to death, with at least 4 new ones starting.  I don't talk like that and neither does anyone I know, nor live like that!  It gives a horrible impression of the south, but apparently that's what a lot of people want to see and it burns my butt!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Would penicillin help, Phil?



I tried that first thing - I keep a large supply for just such emergencies.

No go - I think it's one of those new resistant strains ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 2, 2014)

Katybug said:


> I would also like to add to the list....every single new TV program I've seen advertised. They are beating this damned southern redneck concept to death, with at least 4 new ones starting. I don't talk like that and neither does anyone I know, nor live like that! It gives a horrible impression of the south, but apparently that's what a lot of people want to see and it burns my butt!


Well said Katy and it does give people a terrible impression of our Southerners.

I'm sure not all of you folks are toothless inbred rednecks who can barely string enough words together to make a coherent sentence.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 2, 2014)

Being a bit of a sports junkie and tossing up whether to watch paint dry or Nascar I hope the race callers (especially the one with an exaggerated southern accent that sounds so camp) in 2014 lose the ability to tell us what the drivers are THINKING as they hurtle around the track

And so-called experts calling Aussie Rules football who say_ "Now the next goal is IMPORTANT!!"

_And I hope baseballer's huge glove goes away and the wussies follow our cricketers and catch a (harder) ball bare-handed


----------



## TICA (Jan 2, 2014)

Shipper said:


> I hope the phrase "at the end of the day" dies out in 2014!



I soooooo agree.     I'm so tired of hearing that phrase.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Well said Katy and it does give people a terrible impression of our Southerners.
> 
> I'm sure not all of you folks are toothless inbred rednecks who can barely string enough words together to make a coherent sentence.



As we know, these reality shows are total B-S!  One of the ads today had a young blonde redneck calling for a taxi.  I ask you, who spells the damned word when calling for one....but she had to say "T-A-X-Y!  :aargh:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 2, 2014)

Female news journalist, morning show talk hosts and op-ed show host wearing sleeveless, low cut, very short cocktail dresses, and five inch heels with platform soles.  What ever happened to dressing professionally.  These chics look like they just came from a party or are going to one after work.

As for men...please lose that three day facial hair growth and  skinny jeans  look.

For the guys that wear their pants down around their knees.... could this be the year you finally pull your pants up?  Surely your arms must really be tired of holding your pants up all the time by now.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 3, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Well said Katy and it does give people a terrible impression of our Southerners.
> 
> I'm sure not all of you folks are toothless inbred rednecks who can barely string enough words together to make a coherent sentence.



I agree Katybug and Old Hipster. I have always lived in the south and I've been in every state in the south. Sure we talk different but we don't talk like the idiots they put on TV. Paula Deen is one I can't stand to listen to. She doesn't talk like a southerner, she talks like a Yankee making fun of southerners.

The original swamp people series where they were hunting alligators were what I would call normal southerners. Most of us don't hunt alligators but these were real people with normal speech for their area. I liked the show

But then they came up with this Shelby character. What an idiot. He is not a normal southerner , hell he's not a normal human.
Now it these religious koolaid drinkers on duck dynasty. I hate to turn on the TV, they are everywhere.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 3, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I agree Katybug and Old Hipster. I have always lived in the south and I've been in every state in the south. Sure we talk different but we don't talk like the idiots they put on TV. Paula Deen is one I can't stand to listen to. She doesn't talk like a southerner, she talks like a Yankee making fun of southerners.
> 
> The original swamp people series where they were hunting alligators were what I would call normal southerners. Most of us don't hunt alligators but these were real people with normal speech for their area. I liked the show
> 
> ...



Back attacha, RK, I totally agree.  I haven't watched the "guy shows" you mention, but have seen their ads.  They make furious with the image of southerners they project!  And just because we may talk slower doesn't mean we're thinking slowly...altho in the last couple years that has been the case for me.  But so would it be for the seniors other than southerners as well!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Female news journalist, morning show talk hosts and op-ed show host wearing sleeveless, low cut, very short cocktail dresses, and five inch heels with platform soles.



I kinda like 'em.  'Course not listening to a word they say . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 3, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I kinda like 'em.  'Course not listening to a word they say . . .



I might overlook it too if they supplied me with good looking, masculine hunks that weren't wimpy metrosexual looking


----------



## nan (Jan 3, 2014)

nan said:


> Televised football shows
> Repeats of reapeats of tv shows,and fireworks,we have them in our area just about every weekend even though they are illegal here,our poor dog is almost a mental case from being scared out of her wits,even though she is kept inside,
> I think fireworks should be banned and laser light displays used instead.
> Hoons on the roads.


katybug hoons are irresponsible drivers,who do burnouts and doughnuts on the roads and put other drivers lives at risk.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 3, 2014)

nan said:


> Repeats of reapeats of tv shows,and fireworks,we have them in our area just about every weekend even though they are illegal here,our poor dog is almost a mental case from being scared out of her wits,even though she is kept inside,
> I think fireworks should be banned and laser light displays used instead.
> Hoons on the roads.
> katybug hoons are irresponsible drivers,who do burnouts and doughnuts on the roads and put other drivers lives at risk.



Thx, Nan.  Impossible to do such a thing here or even close to the city limits.  One less thing to worry about for us, but larger cities have their own set of problems and then some for sure.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 3, 2014)

To continue the list --

Women on TV who have the annoying habit of tucking their long hair behind their ears to supposedly keep it out of their face or do something with their hands -- Don't they make hairpins/clips anymore?

One thing that thankfully WILL go away are the temporary fill-in TV hosts, while the normal boofheads are on holiday, who have no idea what they are telling us and are probably told keep smiling (and wear skimpy clothing referred to earlier) so we viewing fools wont notice mispronounced words and IQ's to match their shoe size.


----------

